# Exterior trim removal help



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I am back with more questions. Dang, sometimes it sucks being mechanically challenged. Anyways, I am trying to prepare my '68 GTO convertible for blasting, then bodywork and paint. I am trying to do as much as I can myself so as to learn something new, earn some experience, and of course, save some money. I need help with exterior trim removal. How do I remove the following without hurting the trim piece or the car?
1) the stainless steel windshield trim (top, bottom, sides)?
2) the door handles?
3) the chrome and fuzzy weather strip on door (where window glass is)?
4) the side molding on fender and door (these were relacement parts)?
5) the rear stainless steel cockpit suround?
6) the arrowhead shaped light bezels on quarter panels?
7) the lower quarter panel chrome trim?

Any assitance would be highly appreciated. I am afraid I would end up using brute force or something similar to force off the trim pieces when in reality it might be something easy like a clip holding it in place.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

1) the stainless steel windshield trim (top, bottom, sides)?
top piece is clipped on, remove last and slowly/carefully as with all this trim, it is fragile and expensive. Go to harbor freight and get some plastic trim removal tools they come in a set of 4.
bottom trim screws on with 5 or so screws and two small clips.
Side trim is screwed on from behind the A pillar trim which is also held on with 2-3 screws (save and label ALL hardware!!!)
2) the door handles?
Held on with two 3/8 bolts from the back accessible when door panel is removed.
3) the chrome and fuzzy weather strip on door (where window glass is)?
Simply pulls up and off, pull door panels first.
4) the side molding on fender and door (these were relacement parts)?
Not sure what you are referring to. Post pics
5) the rear stainless steel cockpit suround?
PITA, 68 has a bunch of clips one screw on either end and an A$$ load of strip caulking underneath (Leave the strip caulk!!!) Leave this to a pro or work gently after removing the screw on either end. If it is in bad shape just yank it off there.
6) the arrowhead shaped light bezels on quarter panels?
3 speed nuts accesible from inside trunk
7) the lower quarter panel chrome trim?
Snaps onto some clips, may have a screw (one of mine did) but you will just have to wiggle with this one.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here you go:

1) the stainless steel windshield trim (top, bottom, sides)?
*You'll need the right tool to do this. Get a windshield clip removal tool; you can find a good one at any decent auto parts store. It is designed to slide under the molding to engage each clip. You rotate the tool to relieve the clip tension and release the molding from the clip.*









2) the door handles?
*Remove the armrests, window cranks and door handles and the door trim panels. The outer handles are held on by two screws that are accessed through holes in the door inner panel.*

3) the chrome and fuzzy weather strip on door (where window glass is)?
*I don't remember if the 66-7 design included screws on each of these strips, but there is a combination of screws and spring clips that hold these in.
First, remove any screws (the window must be rolled all the way down to access the screws), then release the spring clips by using a slotted tool to gently pry the spring clip tabs out of the sheet metal as you pull up on the strip. The clips are easy to break and I find these parts difficult to remove without damaging them.*

4) the side molding on fender and door (these were relacement parts)?
*If you mean the lower, stainless steel moldings; these are held in place by a combination of screws and clips. Remove all the screws first (be sure to look in the wheel openings and UNDER the rocker edges for any hidden attachments), then lift the molding up from the bottom to release it from the top of the clips.
*
5) the rear stainless steel cockpit surround?
*If you mean the rear window reveal moldings (same shape and style as the windshield reveal moldings), you use the same clip removal tool mentioned in the first paragraph above.
*
6) the arrowhead shaped light bezels on quarter panels?
*Remove the nuts and disconnect the lamp from inside the trunk, them remove the bezels and lenses by pulling them out of the quarter from the outside.*

7) the lower quarter panel chrome trim?
*Remove screws first, then GENTLY pry the moldings out of the clips.*

*Try to get a hold of the Fisher Body Service Manual for your car/year. All of this is explained in detail, with diagrams that are very helpful.

Hope this helps!*

Any assitance would be highly appreciated. I am afraid I would end up using brute force or something similar to force off the trim pieces when in reality it might be something easy like a clip holding it in place.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

here is a pic of the fender/door molding trim, it is the molding int he center of the fender and door (it is only on my driver door and driver front fender).

Door panels are already removed so I will look for the door handle bolts.

It looks like the windshield trim and cockpit surround are going to be the most challenging.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the windsield trim is not that tough but you NEED the tool, once you release the tab on the clip the trim pops off, no prying needed. the clips for the fuzzies and the windshield trim are available on ebay cheap, BUY ALL NEW ONES Cutlass GTO Skylark Special El Camino Windshield Reveal Moulding Clips Screws | eBay


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

mrvandermey said:


> here is a pic of the fender/door molding trim, it is the molding int he center of the fender and door (it is only on my driver door and driver front fender).
> 
> Door panels are already removed so I will look for the door handle bolts.
> 
> It looks like the windshield trim and cockpit surround are going to be the most challenging.


The side mouldings look to be aluminum channel with the rubber insert. They are aftermarket, used a lot in the 70's
Remove the rubber insert , there will be either screws or rivets holding on the channel, if rivets, drill the heads off with a 1/8' drill bit.
You will have holes to fill in the fender and door.

Bill


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Bill, you were dead on right about that crappy door/fender molding. The rubber strip just came right out and sure enough, there are a hand full rivets that need to be drilled out. Now if I can just find my drill in all that mess.

Now, regarding that nifty tool for removing the windshield trim......where do I get one and more importantly, how do I use that tool?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

napa stocks the clip tool and its like 12 bucks, you place it flat side down against the windshield and then tilt to one side and slide one of the pointed ends under the windshield trim, then slide the tool towards the direction of the point (so if you stuck the left side in slide to the left) until you run into a trim clip, then pivot the tool so the point"pops" the trim clip hook. you only need to slide the tool about1/8 to 1/4 inch under the trim to be able to pop the clips. theres a video on you tube that shows a mustang, same principal but the gto is much easier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRJf5Ow4YbU


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this tool the same tool and method that I would use to remove the rear cockpit suround trim piece too?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, even with my limited skills, I did manage to get alot of the exterior trim off. However, I am still struggling with the windshield trim and rear cockpit surround trim. Everything else came off just as you all described to me. The only issue I had with the other trim was that some of the screws were a son-of-a-gun to break freed.

New question, how does the rear bumper come off? It looks as if it is held on by 4 big bolts that bolt the bumper brackets to the frame. Is that all there is to that or am I missing something?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Electrical connectors in the trunk and those 4 big bolts pretty much covers it.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

There should also be one attaching bolt in the center bracket.

Disconnect the lamp harnesses (both sides AND the license lamp plug) in the trunk and push the grommets and wires out from the inside of the trunk.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

spend the $30 and buy the GTO restoration guide Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop): Paul Zazarine: 9780879389536: Amazon.com: Books this is the bible for anyone starting a resto, many many pics of how things go together. I found this book to be indispensable for my project, it has MANY grease covered pages that helped me many a late night.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

crustysack said:


> spend the $30 and buy the GTO restoration guide Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop): Paul Zazarine: 9780879389536: Amazon.com: Books this is the bible for anyone starting a resto, many many pics of how things go together. I found this book to be indispensable for my project, it has MANY grease covered pages that helped me many a late night.


Yeah, since you were not the first to mention this "need to have" book, I went ahead an ordered it. Next on my list will be the book on How to Build a Pontiac V8.


----------

